# ملكات أم أئمة؟



## xebonyx

إذا إلقينا الضوء على العصور القديمة التي إزدهر فيها الشعر والنثر في العالم العربي، نكتشف على الأقل مؤلف ذو أفكار مثيرة للدهشة فمعرفته متفوقة الواسعة. كما هناك مصطلح يطلق على الشخص الذي تمكّن من تخصصه بين مجموعه الخاص حيث هذه المعرفة مقصورة على فئة معينة: "إمام". وإن اتقنت النساء من الكتابة، معظم العظماء عندهم أسماء الذكور (مثل الجاحظ). مراعاة لأوضاع النساء في تلك أيام و والجدل الدائر حول قيامهن بمناصب إمام المساجد، هل من المناسب أن تشير إلى مرأة باستخدام هذا اللقب في ما يخص إنجازاتهن؟ هل هذا المصطلح محفوظة لمجموعة معينة من الكتاب أو بإمكانك استخدامه بتحرر إلى حد ما؟ 

وشكراً


----------



## rayloom

الصراحة لا أذكر أنه مر علي لفظ إمامة أو إمام كوصف لامرأة.
لكن أذكر وصف أميرة، أميرة الشعر العربي "نازك الملائكة"، وملكة كذلك.
حتى "إمام" كوصف قلما استعملت خارج الإطار الديني. أذكر إمام اللغة الخليل الفراهيدي.


----------



## Egyptlover

أنا أيضاً لم أسمع بامرأة توصف بإمام أو ملكة (ما لم تكن ملكة بالفعل)، ولكن أرى أن النساء العظيمات عادة يسبق أسماءهن لفظ "السيدة" فنقول مثلاً: السيدة مريم، السيدة خديجة، السيدة نفيسة،.....إلخ


----------



## Xence

حسنا، سأدلي بدلوي أنا الآخر، وأخوض مع الخائضين  ا

المشكلة في تقديري ناجمة عن ارتباط هذه الكلمة بموروث ثقافي له خصوصياته المعروفة، وسأعود إليها لاحقا

من الناحية اللغوية البحتة، فإن مادة أ-م-م ثرية بالمعاني، منها ما تعلق بالأُمّ والأُمّة، ومنها ما ارتبط بالاتجاه نحو مكان معيّن كقولنا "يمّم نحو الغرب"، ومنها ما دلّ على الأمام مقابل الوراء، وما إلى هناك.. ولذلك جاءت كلمة إمام شاملة لكثير من هذه المعاني، فالإمام هو من يتقدم القوم، وهو من يُقتدى به، وهو الرئيس في مجاله.. ومن الناحية اللغوية دائما، فقد جاءت هذه الكلمة بصيغة المذكر ويصعب تصور مؤنث لها لسبب بسيط، وهو أن كلمة إمامة موجودة مسبّقا كمصدر للفعل "أمّ - يِؤمّ".. تماما مثلما أن كلمة خلافة هي مصدر للفعل خلف ا

الآن، لست أذيع سرا إن قلت أن الإمام بالمفهوم الديني الإسلامي كان مقصورا على فئة الذكور عبر مختلف المراحل التاريخية، وإذا كانت هناك حالات غير ذلك (لا أعلمها شخصيا) فهي حتما الاستثناء الذي يؤكد القاعدة، كما يقال.. ولذا، لما ظهرت مؤخرا في بعض البلدان الغربية نزعة تدعو إلى جواز الصلاة خلف المرأة، ارتبكت لغة المعلقين (سواء منهم المؤيدون أو المعارضون)، فلا تجد أحدهم يستخدم هذا المصطلح الجديد "إمامة" إلا وأردفه بتدارك من قبيل "إن صح هذا التعبير".. فهناك إذن اضطراب لغوي يعكس حاجزا نفسيا ولّدته هذه الوضعية الثقافية غير المنتظرة، وبالتالي ليس من السهل توقع اندماج كلمة كهذه في اللغة اليومية بين عشية وضحاها

يبقى أن المستقبل وحده كفيل بتثبيت هذه الكلمة في معناها الجديد المكتسب حديثا، أو إلقائها إلى سلة المهملات... ا​


----------



## xebonyx

واو! شكراً على الإجابة الطويلة يا زنس فاستفدت من أفكارك الرائعة المرتبطة بموضوع تعقد لي لغوياً. وأيضاً الآخرين على مشاركاتهم. أرحب بتحليل عند أحد في ما يتعلق الموضوع.


----------

